# Dell Dimension 4550 USB drivers



## BAMF1337 (Nov 16, 2004)

Ive got everything working except the farking USB drivers. Dell tech support is worthless and navigating their site is like searching through a jungle. Its a Dell Dimension 4550--does anyone have a link where I can find a list of USB drivers for this machine? CD's came with it but the little chipset software which claims to have USB support simply is not working. Id contact their customer support but my friend does not remember his account information and the identifier tag or whatever.... I just do not feel it is worth going through all that crap for some USB drivers. There MUST BE A LIST OUT THERE with USB drivers for the Dimension 4550.

Help would be greatly appreciated :dead: .

edit: os is winxp pro


----------



## Linx (Nov 22, 2004)

*I got your help right here skip*

haha.

Ok this confused me to, i redid my friends computer and of course he had no driver CD's. But when i looked further into it, I realized they have the chipset drivers, which usually include the USB support drivers in it.

Go to http://www.dell.com

go to the search bar on the page, type tech support, than when that search page comes up, click drivers on the right hand side, about halfway down.

Than select your machine type, and your OS, and it will list the drivers.

Select the chipset drivers, download and install them. It installed all but one of my USB drivers, which i just went to update driver, on my hardware tab in system properties, and selected the directory i saved the chipset drivers in, and it installed fine.

If you have any trouble IM me on AIM, my 2 users are t4lkn3rdyt0me and o0ol1nxo0o. Hit me up if needed.


----------

